# Adec Divers Bezel



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

As mentioned here, I have an Adec mid sized divers watch which was part of Citizen. The bezel could do with a new lease of life. Here is the problem. Is it possible to get an OEM bezel to fit seeing as parts are no more. I cant find my measuring implement at the moment, but looks the size of a Seiko 4205 divers. In other words, is their a citizen modding scene like seiko where I might find a match 

Thanks


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Why not just try fitting an after-market 'Seiko' Pepsi bezel insert to your original Adec bezel ? :hammer:

There are a few different sizes available on eBay, for example item # 230694226240.

Though I suspect if your watch was a 'boys' diver you may need a 'medium' or 'small':










Buy whichever's the closest O.D. / I.D., to your existing insert, then you may have to turn it down a bit to fit. :butcher:


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Why not just try fitting an after-market 'Seiko' Pepsi bezel insert to your original Adec bezel ? :hammer:
> 
> There are a few different sizes available on eBay, for example item # 230694226240.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Seiko7A38.

I have found my measuring thing.

I have measured the insert and not the bezel

34mm across outer edge

2mm thickness

If anyone could let me know what size I would need or measure an existing insert you may have, I would be most greatful.

Regards

Andy


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

retro72 said:


> I have measured the insert and not the bezel
> 
> 34mm across outer edge
> 
> ...


Andy. Another useful dimension to know would be the diameter of the crystal ....

which is presumably roughly the same as the inside diameter of the bezel insert.

The reason being, that if you can find an after-market bezel insert that will almost fit, but still

needs slightly modifying - it's easier to ream an internal diameter bigger, than to reduce an outside.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi

Crystal is 28mm then with the crystal retainer ring 30mm then 36mm to outer edge of bezel.

Andy


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Check out this FS post: Fs 2 X Seiko Diver Bezel Inserts Black / Pepsi - Medium



aliasmarlow said:


> One of each for sale available - Â£7.00 each incl postage





aliasmarlow said:


> .... these are "Medium" Outer Diameter: 34mm Inner Diameter: 27mm, fit 7C43,7S26,4205


----------

